# Help on an IWB holster



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am getting my concealed carry soon and i need some help picking out a holster for my USPc .40. I know i want an IWB without a thumb break that has a clip or snaps so i dont have to take my belt off to get the holster off. I have looked at Galco Summer Comfort and Don Hume H715-M W.C. Are there any other manufacturers/models that you would recommend?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Go with the Summer Comfort.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

doesn't have a thumb break, but I'm in love with my Crossbreed Supertuck. It has really good retention, if thats why you're looking for a thumb break.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I have both the Summer comfort for my 1911 ans Supertuck, I love them both. I carry my 1911 in condition 1, and have no issue with retention with either holster.


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been using a Spark's Summer Special with my Defender. It's a good holster, comfortable to wear, easy to hide and retains the gun securely. Great holster.


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok thanks a lot everyone. I think im gonna get the Summer Comfort.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the "Closing Argument" by High Noon Holsters, and I'm very happy with it. It's tuckable, with good retention, a body guard & the clip is easy to take on/off. Here's a link:

http://highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Closing_Argument/closing_argument.html

Good luck searching...


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*CompTac M.T.A.C.*

The CompTac MTAC IWB is the best I've found. High quality, fully adjustable, Hybrid design, tuckable and very comfortable!

http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Look at Ross Leather, 18S, Southern Comfort. I have one for one of my guns, only because Galco doesn't make a holster for it. I'm impressed with Ross.


----------

